# Electrical installation condition report



## Emessem (Oct 28, 2021)

Hi all. Can an Electrical Installation Condition Report in a domestic property (Scotland) be done by an SJIB/JIB graded Electrician or are additional qualifications required eg inspection and testing


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

There are not very many UK electricians on this site, so I don't know if anyone here can answer your question. Sorry.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

We have a UK section maybe have it moved to there. @Dennis Alwon will ask you


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I was thinking of a CR at a nuke plant.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

@gpop is a Brit and he's full of knowledge.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> @gpop is a Brit and he's full of knowledge.


That low down dirty red coat!! Tell him we dont want his stupid tea or the queens taxes!!


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

MikeFL said:


> @gpop is a Brit and he's full of knowledge.



I would have to ask my brother but as they are 5 hrs ahead i would probably have to bleep out his reply.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MHElectric said:


> That low down dirty red coat!! Tell him we dont want his stupid tea or the queens taxes!!


That was not about tax on tea.
It was about tax on whiskey.
But nobody wanted to dump whiskey in the harbor.


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

MikeFL said:


> That was not about tax on tea.
> It was about tax on whiskey.
> But nobody wanted to dump whiskey in the harbor.


what no one knows is *the rest of the story*. The tea and other high tax items were wanted and needed. The town fathers made sure that the longshoremen would not unload the ships. The ships were PRIVATE ENTERPRISES and owned by shipping companies flying British flags.
The governor of Mass. ordered the cannons protecting the city turned to the ships and they were ordered not to put out or to be sunk. He additionally ordered that unless unloaded within X days he would seize the cargo.
The people of Boston, realizing that they had created a no win for the shipping companies, and that no ship would ever enter the harbor again should the ships be sunk or the products seized made a decision. IF the goods were not sellable they would not have to pay the tax. But..that meant that the shipping companies would still lose money. They would never service Mass. again!
The people of Boston had the "TEA PARTY". Then, they collected ALL the MONEY to pay for EVERY DIME of EVERY ITEM they threw overboard from the citizens.
You see, The people were willing to pay 1.00 to NOT pay a 2c stamp tax!! it was PRINCIPALs and in order to maintain them they HAD to PAY for what they destroyed.
Meanwhile, the rest of the colonies, having heard of what happened, made collections and sent TEA and all the goods destroyed from all over the colonies to make up for the loss of the people of Boston.
Every Childs history book makes these people into hoodlums and rioters. The is the farthest thing from the truth that could be.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

Emessem said:


> Hi all. Can an Electrical Installation Condition Report in a domestic property (Scotland) be done by an SJIB/JIB graded Electrician or are additional qualifications required eg inspection and testing


You will need a Scottish electrician who is SJIB graded with 2391/2394/2395 to answer this as regulations in Scotland are different from England.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

i think they will need to have a 2391. like a jib sparky us graded at 2330 and u can inspect and test under a company umbrella who would issue an EICR but if you want to do it yourself youd need to have a 2330 and 2391 to issue an EICR.....or maybe its called 2392 or 2395 like septiclecky says, i forget...its strict tho


----------

